
Franz: combined chat and messaging - mattiemass
http://meetfranz.com
======
simonturvey
Just installed this via homebrew. Looks pretty good to me so far. Just a
wrapper round the various web versions of the messenger services but saves me
pinned tabs in my browser at least!

